# How-To



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

*Fancy Wooden Bookmarks*

Step-by-step process of building a fancy bookmark out of walnut wood.


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

dakremer said:


> *Fancy Wooden Bookmarks*
> 
> Step-by-step process of building a fancy bookmark out of walnut wood.


Nice vid… its ok to narrate


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

dakremer said:


> *Fancy Wooden Bookmarks*
> 
> Step-by-step process of building a fancy bookmark out of walnut wood.


narrating is not my thing  plus don't really feel I needed to - hopefully the video is self explanatory


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

dakremer said:


> *Fancy Wooden Bookmarks*
> 
> Step-by-step process of building a fancy bookmark out of walnut wood.


Haha I can't tell you how many hours of enjoyment I've had listening to the guy who does the woodcraft videos


----------



## Elizabeth (Oct 17, 2009)

dakremer said:


> *Fancy Wooden Bookmarks*
> 
> Step-by-step process of building a fancy bookmark out of walnut wood.


Nice! I watched it at work with my speakers off; I take it from the comments there was no narration? I like videos that don't leave bits out of the video component because it's mentioned in the audio.

Do you know of any good sources for bookmark patterns? I'm planning on improving my scroll sawing skills this summer and this looks like a good project for me.


----------



## doninvegas (Jun 10, 2010)

dakremer said:


> *Fancy Wooden Bookmarks*
> 
> Step-by-step process of building a fancy bookmark out of walnut wood.


How thin did you plane the Walnut down to?


----------



## Pathpounder (Sep 28, 2007)

dakremer said:


> *Fancy Wooden Bookmarks*
> 
> Step-by-step process of building a fancy bookmark out of walnut wood.


Great project and tutorial.


----------



## rlp (Oct 25, 2008)

dakremer said:


> *Fancy Wooden Bookmarks*
> 
> Step-by-step process of building a fancy bookmark out of walnut wood.


Doug -

Nice bookmarks and a great job on the video. Thanks for posting it.

Randy


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

dakremer said:


> *Fancy Wooden Bookmarks*
> 
> Step-by-step process of building a fancy bookmark out of walnut wood.


Elizabeth - I don't know of any resources except I can be a resource for u. If you'd like me to design one for u just let me know what direction u want to go with and I'll see what I can do

Don - not sure of the measurement, but final thickness is about the same as a U.S. quarter


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

dakremer said:


> *Fancy Wooden Bookmarks*
> 
> Step-by-step process of building a fancy bookmark out of walnut wood.


Thanks everyone for the nice comments!!


----------



## alfred222 (Apr 12, 2010)

dakremer said:


> *Fancy Wooden Bookmarks*
> 
> Step-by-step process of building a fancy bookmark out of walnut wood.


Nice and easy project. Thanks for for posting. Alf


----------



## Tinnocker (Mar 8, 2010)

dakremer said:


> *Fancy Wooden Bookmarks*
> 
> Step-by-step process of building a fancy bookmark out of walnut wood.


Wonderful video and beautiful bookmarks. Thanks for posting this. 
PS: I love the "Stray" cat! Some of their music would have gone well with your video.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

dakremer said:


> *Fancy Wooden Bookmarks*
> 
> Step-by-step process of building a fancy bookmark out of walnut wood.


Really nice idea.
Thank you for showing.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## twokidsnosleep (Apr 5, 2010)

dakremer said:


> *Fancy Wooden Bookmarks*
> 
> Step-by-step process of building a fancy bookmark out of walnut wood.


Thanks for taking the time to document and share this, it is a lot of work.
I liked the silent style in the vid….. as good old country song says "a little less talk and a lot more action!"


----------



## Elizabeth (Oct 17, 2009)

dakremer said:


> *Fancy Wooden Bookmarks*
> 
> Step-by-step process of building a fancy bookmark out of walnut wood.


Hi Doug,

Do you have an electronic image of your pattern that you could send to me and I could print out? From there, I could modify it on the computer for different images on the top. I could PM you my email address.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

dakremer said:


> *Fancy Wooden Bookmarks*
> 
> Step-by-step process of building a fancy bookmark out of walnut wood.


Bookmark; the movie. Up for an Oscar ;-)


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

dakremer said:


> *Fancy Wooden Bookmarks*
> 
> Step-by-step process of building a fancy bookmark out of walnut wood.


Doug, Thanks for posting the tutorial. Need to give it a try.

CtL


----------



## Elizabeth (Oct 17, 2009)

dakremer said:


> *Fancy Wooden Bookmarks*
> 
> Step-by-step process of building a fancy bookmark out of walnut wood.


I have another question - what's the best kind of tape to use for sending the thin wood through the planer? I looked in the hardware store today for wide double sided tape but all they had was carpet tape which said permanent and that damage may occur if you try to remove it…


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

dakremer said:


> *Fancy Wooden Bookmarks*
> 
> Step-by-step process of building a fancy bookmark out of walnut wood.


Elizabeth - here is the PDF file of my bookmark. Feel free to use it however u want


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

dakremer said:


> *Fancy Wooden Bookmarks*
> 
> Step-by-step process of building a fancy bookmark out of walnut wood.


Oh, & I'm definitely no expert on what tape to use. I'm out of town otherwise I'd tell u what I used. Nothing special - Duct Tape brand maybe??


----------



## Elizabeth (Oct 17, 2009)

dakremer said:


> *Fancy Wooden Bookmarks*
> 
> Step-by-step process of building a fancy bookmark out of walnut wood.


Thanks Doug for the PDF and the tape suggestion! I have downloaded the file and found double sided duct brand tape at the store today.


----------



## spunwood (Aug 20, 2010)

dakremer said:


> *Fancy Wooden Bookmarks*
> 
> Step-by-step process of building a fancy bookmark out of walnut wood.


That is really cool. I once got a bookmark at a local christian store like that. I was wondering how to make one.


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

dakremer said:


> *Fancy Wooden Bookmarks*
> 
> Step-by-step process of building a fancy bookmark out of walnut wood.


Nice tutorial . how about some walnut hair pins . They would make a good gift ( hint ) .


----------



## Stevinmarin (Dec 24, 2009)

dakremer said:


> *Fancy Wooden Bookmarks*
> 
> Step-by-step process of building a fancy bookmark out of walnut wood.


Well done! Perfectly presented. I want to make some now!


----------



## mark_stephens (Feb 25, 2009)

dakremer said:


> *Fancy Wooden Bookmarks*
> 
> Step-by-step process of building a fancy bookmark out of walnut wood.


What a great project.

If you were going to make a bunch of these or do them with frequency, you'd benefit from building a pattern jig for your bandsaw.


----------



## Geedubs (Jul 23, 2009)

dakremer said:


> *Fancy Wooden Bookmarks*
> 
> Step-by-step process of building a fancy bookmark out of walnut wood.


Very interesting and well done. Thanks for the info and the visual.


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

dakremer said:


> *Fancy Wooden Bookmarks*
> 
> Step-by-step process of building a fancy bookmark out of walnut wood.


Mark - thats a very cool jig for your bandsaw! took me a little while to figure out what was going on and how it works, but I think I got it now! Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Elizabeth (Oct 17, 2009)

dakremer said:


> *Fancy Wooden Bookmarks*
> 
> Step-by-step process of building a fancy bookmark out of walnut wood.


I haven't fully worked out how that jig works yet; can anyone describe its use for me?

I'm guessing the template on top of the workpiece on the right slides along the edges of the wood surrounding the blade…


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

dakremer said:


> *Fancy Wooden Bookmarks*
> 
> Step-by-step process of building a fancy bookmark out of walnut wood.


you got it Elizabeth!!


----------



## mark_stephens (Feb 25, 2009)

dakremer said:


> *Fancy Wooden Bookmarks*
> 
> Step-by-step process of building a fancy bookmark out of walnut wood.


I'm guessing the template on top of the workpiece on the right slides along the edges of the wood surrounding the blade…

That's it. The jig lets you follow the pattern perfectly without concerning yourself with cutting into your pattern or final piece. After you cut on the bandsaw, leave the pattern taped on, take it over to your router table and do a fast clean up using a pattern bit. Then remove the pattern and attach it to your next piece.

I can't take credit for it. It came from Joe Tripodi who does woodworking demos and seminars for us in our stores.


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

dakremer said:


> *Fancy Wooden Bookmarks*
> 
> Step-by-step process of building a fancy bookmark out of walnut wood.


its a really cool jig. I especially like how you can make one template for tons of duplicates. I especially like the idea of just taking it to the router table instead of having to sand it to the final dimensions! Thanks for sharing that Mark


----------



## hafassartist (Nov 12, 2011)

dakremer said:


> *Fancy Wooden Bookmarks*
> 
> Step-by-step process of building a fancy bookmark out of walnut wood.


My wife and I need the exact thing for church, I'm going out to the shop today and make three ,thanks


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

dakremer said:


> *Fancy Wooden Bookmarks*
> 
> Step-by-step process of building a fancy bookmark out of walnut wood.


This is great. For my computer nerd friends (this is not directed at you, stretch, I could embed a little IC or a reisistor into the top (I stole this idea from Etsy earrings). I can't see the video but I really like the piece.


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

dakremer said:


> *Fancy Wooden Bookmarks*
> 
> Step-by-step process of building a fancy bookmark out of walnut wood.


What's that? I heard my name…


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

dakremer said:


> *Fancy Wooden Bookmarks*
> 
> Step-by-step process of building a fancy bookmark out of walnut wood.


hmm…Bertha, why can't you see the video???


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

dakremer said:


> *Fancy Wooden Bookmarks*
> 
> Step-by-step process of building a fancy bookmark out of walnut wood.


I was trying to come up with something witty to say and the only things I could think of would probably offend other people from W.Virginia.. I'll just keep my mouth shut :X

^_^


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

*Bucket Chair*






Hey Guys. This is something I thought of today (on my day off) and built within a couple of hours. I didnt use any plans….just an idea in my head. I am going fishing tomorrow and needed somewhere to keep my fish and sit, so decided why not do both at once. I used all scrap pine wood - 1X4's and 2X4's (I ran out towards the end and had to finish up with OSB). It sits pretty comfortable, and the height is perfect!

Its definitely not going to win any fine wood working awards, but its pretty solid and works great! This could obviously be made much nicer, with nicer wood, nicer joints, etc, etc, but I needed it quick for tomorrows fishing trip. I think if I had more time to design it, I'd do the hinge part differently. It works well, but I dont like the looks of it. I'd also "fancy up" the part that sits in the bucket….its kind of bulky. But that added height is perfect for sitting. Maybe make it out of one solid piece instead of the smaller piece screwed on….

It could be used for other things as well. You can buy those tool/screw holders for 5-gallon buckets. If you're on the job, you'll always have a place to sit and have your tools handy.

Anyways. Enjoy. If you decide to build one of your own, make sure to post it. I'd love to see other designs people come up with!

Project is posted HERE on lumberjocks with more pictures….


----------



## ShopTinker (Oct 27, 2010)

dakremer said:


> *Bucket Chair*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's very clever. It's a pretty neat idea.


----------



## Stevinmarin (Dec 24, 2009)

dakremer said:


> *Bucket Chair*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love it! What a great idea.


----------



## DocK16 (Mar 18, 2007)

dakremer said:


> *Bucket Chair*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you should cut a hole in the seat then it could serve a third function


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

dakremer said:


> *Bucket Chair*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Id also warn you about catching anythign with a strong tail …. may want to come up and slap you in the undercarriage if you get what im sayin.

Slick build Doug, way to solve the problem with a little inginuity.


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

dakremer said:


> *Bucket Chair*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks guys!

Doc - we are discussing this option on the project page of this build!  

Chris - I will be mostly catching Bluegill today…so shouldnt be any worries. However, I did think of this, and if it is a problem today, I'll add a solid seat instead of a slotted one


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

dakremer said:


> *Bucket Chair*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pretty spiffy Doug. works great for an extra seat for a visitor to the shop. Great idea. The music was a good rendition of the Louis Armstrong "What a wonderful World".. luv that song


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

dakremer said:


> *Bucket Chair*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@Dock, Dak- Wouldn't that be option #2? If you catch my drift

Also, Chris, I loled at 'undercarriage'


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

dakremer said:


> *Bucket Chair*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If this is the topic, I don't want to be catching anyones drift, especially yours


----------



## Wiggy (Jun 15, 2011)

dakremer said:


> *Bucket Chair*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great seat and laugh!


----------



## Cozmo35 (Feb 1, 2010)

dakremer said:


> *Bucket Chair*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very Cool! The video took it to a whole new level!


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

dakremer said:


> *Bucket Chair*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dont lean back to set the hook!


----------



## cabmaker (Sep 16, 2010)

dakremer said:


> *Bucket Chair*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like it Doug, I think you may be on to something. I really believe you could market that.


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

dakremer said:


> *Bucket Chair*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks guys.

Cabmaker - I've thought about making another one….maybe take a little more time to design it, and post it on craigslist to see if I can get any bites. I took it fishing today and it worked out great!! Its definitely cheap to make…1 - 1X4, 1 - 2X4, 1 dowel. As long as you have a pattern made, you could knock them out really quickly as well. I built this in about 2 hours with no plans…only thoughts in my head.

What do you think people would pay for something like this?


----------



## LEITH (Jul 29, 2010)

dakremer said:


> *Bucket Chair*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome! I gotta make one of these. Great idea Doug.


----------



## woodboatal (Jul 10, 2011)

dakremer said:


> *Bucket Chair*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great selection of music to go with your great "off-the-cuff" project. I really enjoyed that.


----------



## sgood (Jul 28, 2007)

dakremer said:


> *Bucket Chair*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know what people would pay for one but I would love to see the late Billy Mays sell one on late night TV.

Your not going to pay $49.95, your not even going to pay $39.95. If you order right now we'll send you two bucket seats for the low low price of $19.95 and if you order right now I'll throw in the bucket for free. That's right you get the bucket freeeeee. Just pay shipping and handling of $21 and the bucket is yours free.

But wait! There's more. For an additional $5 I'll throw in the seat hole. Don't delay. Order now because supplies are limited. I'm Billy Mays for the Bucket Seat.


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

dakremer said:


> *Bucket Chair*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats funny Steve! I better get marketing these!  

PS - one of my friends who is a huge ice fisher just bought two off of me for $40….not bad for about $4 of materials


----------



## macfil20 (Jul 21, 2011)

dakremer said:


> *Bucket Chair*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is so cool. Great idea.


----------



## grosa (Aug 27, 2010)

dakremer said:


> *Bucket Chair*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dakremer, very cool idea. You should get it a copyright.


----------



## HawkDriver (Mar 11, 2011)

dakremer said:


> *Bucket Chair*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mr. Kremer,
Just watched the vid. Nice work, I plan on building one very soon! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

*Antique Looking Sign (with a DIY, cracked paint finish)*

This is a HOW-TO on making a paint finish look old and cracked. Today I made a simple sign for my wedding. I did not write anything on the sign yet - that is the fiance's job! Enjoy!

In the video I used a black spray paint for my base coat. I used MDF - that is why I used a base coat. If you ARE going to use a base coat make sure it is darker than the top coat, and also use an acrylic brush-on paint - NOT SPRAY PAINT like I did (it obviously works with spray paint like my video shows, but you'll have much better results with the other). I used spray paint because I am cheap and had it laying around, so thats what i used!


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

dakremer said:


> *Antique Looking Sign (with a DIY, cracked paint finish)*
> 
> This is a HOW-TO on making a paint finish look old and cracked. Today I made a simple sign for my wedding. I did not write anything on the sign yet - that is the fiance's job! Enjoy!
> 
> In the video I used a black spray paint for my base coat. I used MDF - that is why I used a base coat. If you ARE going to use a base coat make sure it is darker than the top coat, and also use an acrylic brush-on paint - NOT SPRAY PAINT like I did (it obviously works with spray paint like my video shows, but you'll have much better results with the other). I used spray paint because I am cheap and had it laying around, so thats what i used!


Great video Doug and very clear instruction. I've never tried that, but I know where to come if I need to. Thanks for taking the time to put it together.


----------



## SSMDad (Apr 17, 2011)

dakremer said:


> *Antique Looking Sign (with a DIY, cracked paint finish)*
> 
> This is a HOW-TO on making a paint finish look old and cracked. Today I made a simple sign for my wedding. I did not write anything on the sign yet - that is the fiance's job! Enjoy!
> 
> In the video I used a black spray paint for my base coat. I used MDF - that is why I used a base coat. If you ARE going to use a base coat make sure it is darker than the top coat, and also use an acrylic brush-on paint - NOT SPRAY PAINT like I did (it obviously works with spray paint like my video shows, but you'll have much better results with the other). I used spray paint because I am cheap and had it laying around, so thats what i used!


Great job Doug. I'd never have thought to do it that way. Thanks for the video. When is the wedding btw?


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

dakremer said:


> *Antique Looking Sign (with a DIY, cracked paint finish)*
> 
> This is a HOW-TO on making a paint finish look old and cracked. Today I made a simple sign for my wedding. I did not write anything on the sign yet - that is the fiance's job! Enjoy!
> 
> In the video I used a black spray paint for my base coat. I used MDF - that is why I used a base coat. If you ARE going to use a base coat make sure it is darker than the top coat, and also use an acrylic brush-on paint - NOT SPRAY PAINT like I did (it obviously works with spray paint like my video shows, but you'll have much better results with the other). I used spray paint because I am cheap and had it laying around, so thats what i used!


Hey SSM, the wedding is in June of 2012! We are both really excited! The cool part is that I actually have stuff like this that I can make for our wedding! Its my very very very small contribution to the wedding planning.. haha


----------



## thejaz (Aug 8, 2011)

dakremer said:


> *Antique Looking Sign (with a DIY, cracked paint finish)*
> 
> This is a HOW-TO on making a paint finish look old and cracked. Today I made a simple sign for my wedding. I did not write anything on the sign yet - that is the fiance's job! Enjoy!
> 
> In the video I used a black spray paint for my base coat. I used MDF - that is why I used a base coat. If you ARE going to use a base coat make sure it is darker than the top coat, and also use an acrylic brush-on paint - NOT SPRAY PAINT like I did (it obviously works with spray paint like my video shows, but you'll have much better results with the other). I used spray paint because I am cheap and had it laying around, so thats what i used!


Hey Doug! I was told that spraying lacquer paint over acrylic paint will do the same thing. (I've never tried it, but my buddy swears he messed-up his car paint doing this! Ha!)

PS. I'm sending you a "proper" push stick (http://lumberjocks.com/projects/37148)-What's the address !? ;-)


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

dakremer said:


> *Antique Looking Sign (with a DIY, cracked paint finish)*
> 
> This is a HOW-TO on making a paint finish look old and cracked. Today I made a simple sign for my wedding. I did not write anything on the sign yet - that is the fiance's job! Enjoy!
> 
> In the video I used a black spray paint for my base coat. I used MDF - that is why I used a base coat. If you ARE going to use a base coat make sure it is darker than the top coat, and also use an acrylic brush-on paint - NOT SPRAY PAINT like I did (it obviously works with spray paint like my video shows, but you'll have much better results with the other). I used spray paint because I am cheap and had it laying around, so thats what i used!


Thejaz, I've never heard of doing it that way. I wonder if it'll work?

I have to laugh at myself, because in the beginning I showed how "safety conscious" I was by putting on my goggles and ear protection, and then like an idiot - I'm pushing my wood through with a metal square. haha. When i shot the video I couldnt find my push stick anywhere! * I normally do not use a metal square.* To prove this: Here is my blog of all my different push stick designs…..I only had this one last piece to cut, so couldnt reshoot it showing my proper Push Stick technique! If you want to make me a proper push stick (maybe one of my designs in my blog) - I'd be MORE than happy to send you my address. Maybe you can make me your best push stick…and I'll make you my version of the best push stick, and we'll swap and show them off in a blog/forum to other LJ's?


> ?


???? that'd be cool.

anyways….do as i say, not as i do


----------

